# Need Success Stories IUI Donor Sperm



## Tara Sue (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello!

I'm looking for some support. My husband has been diagnosed with Azoospermia and at first our world crashed down all around us without any sight of light at the end of the tunnel. I've never seen my DH so incredibly sad. I cried on and off for weeks. We have come so far, we have accepted his diagnosis and have been undergoing IUI treatments with donor sperm for four months. According to my doctor I am in great shape to get pregnant but it hasn't happened yet and I'm starting to get really sad again. I'm two days away from day 14 this (the fourth) time. I tested on day 10 and it was negative, so I'm waiting, but I have a feeling it didn't take on this time, either. I don't know if I should continue on with try number five or just give up for awhile. I feel very alone in this battle.   I'm 33 and everyone around me seems to be popping out babies whether they want them or not. It doesn't seem fair.

If you have ANY success stories about how IUI with donor sperm has ended in a healthy, happy baby and marriage, please share. I am so tired of being sad.  

Thank you,
Tara Sue


----------



## Anosy (Apr 2, 2012)

Tara Sue, I'm so sorry for your news    

My DH is azoospermic as well so completely understand how awful it can be. We have had the diagnosis for almost 2 years now, had our first IVF in June but it ended in miscarriage. Just had a failed FET and completely understand feeling sad and at a loss with it all. Why don't you come on to the 'non-obstructive azoospermia' thread or the 'anyone else using donor sperm' threads? They are full of wonderful supportive women all going through the same thing. There are LOTS of success stories with donor sperm for both IUI and IVF so come on over. I will try and post a link to both but I am a bit rubbish with that so may take me a while!!

I really hope you are wrong and this cycle is the one that works for you. Would you want/be able to consider IVF? I think maybe IUI can just take a bit longer so I hope you don't have to wait too long.


----------



## Anosy (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=308053.0


----------



## Babdee (Apr 18, 2013)

Tara Sue,

I'm so sorry to hear your story. Like you, I'm healthy (apart from lower AMH than should be for my age), and my husband was diagnosed with azoospermia (6 years ago now). We too opted for DIUI. It took 2 years from his diagnosis to actually get to start treatment, but then it worked first time for us. We have a happy, healthy 3yo now, and we know how blessed we are for it to work straight away.
We decided to try for a second this year (different clinic, different donor) and expected it to be similarly quick! However it took us 6 attempts this time (I got a faint BFP 2 days ago. Very early days, so keeping everything crossed). We were close to giving up, and were considering moving to ivf.
It's a long hard slog this infertility journey. I think we all deserve medals! Try and stay positive, and try not to let it consume you. Lots of hugs


----------



## Tara Sue (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi Babdee! Thank you so much for your story. It is stories like these that keep me going! Congratulations on your   !!! That is exciting news! I will pray that your baby bean sticks like crazy! 


I am excited to head into my 5th attempt. I have been on break from work (I'm a teacher) so I'm feeling more relaxed and ready. I'm usually running from work to the clinic then back to work and never have to time to sit and relax after the procedure. How about you? Do you think relaxing after or in general has anything to do with it, or do you think it's just timing? 

I started a new book called The Circle Maker. It's a book about the power of prayer. So far I really like it. I'm going to try praying circles around my baby-to-be! 

Ok- here's a personal and hard question- was pregnancy with a donor baby hard for your husband or has it been hard for him at all watching your 3yo grow w/o his genes? My husband is an amazing man of God who believes this is happening for a reason, but I still worry sometimes that this will be hard for him. His family has been really tough to deal with (his mom and sister seem to not understand) throughout this whole journey and sometimes I wonder if they are influencing him.

I hope your feeling great and that baby is growing healthy!  

Tara Sue


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey Tara
My dp too suffers from azoospermia so I can totally sympathise with how you're feeling. I can remember only too well how I thought my life was over and wondering how I would ever feel happy again after the diagnosis but I can assure you that it DOES and WILL get better for you and your dp. We were one of the lucky couples who diui did work first time for, but I know of many couples where it didn't happen until the fourth, fifth or sixth time but in the end they did all get there and have those longed for little babies that they had dreamed of.
I'm now sat here on the sofa while my dp is sat in his 'man chair' holding our gorgeous little man and we couldn't be happier. He is our world and we both think he is absolutely amazing. The bond between them is so touching to watch as it is so obvious how much they love each other.  
The road is tough but you will get your happy ending and your bundle of joy. I know it's hard finding people who understand what you're going through so if you have any questions or just want to vent feel free to pop me a pm. Being part of this forum really helped get me through so I know how valuable the support can be xxxx


----------



## Tara Sue (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi elmore! 

Wow, what a journey you've been on! Thank you so much foe the reassurance. I am hoping and praying that a baby will mend our broken hearts, he/she just can't get here fast enough! Please feel free to pm me anytime, I will most certainly be pm-ing you. I need reminders that I am NOT ALONE in this and that my body is healthy and fertile (as my doc says it is) and it will eventually happen. 

I crave stories about DPs and their children. I will take any you want to share! I really want to be prepared for this next chapter in my life, heartache and happiness! 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Babdee (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Tara Sue,

Thank you for your best wishes. I have my early scan in 3 weeks; feels such a long time off!  

I'm glad my story can give some hope 😊 I wish you all the best with iui #5. I don't know how you and other ladies manage to juggle treatment with a job. I was working during treatment for my son, and it was tough getting to the clinic, then to work and making up my hours. Such a relief in many ways that it worked first time. Now I'm a stay at home mum so has been easier this time round in that respect.

I think timing is very important, and I believe that's one of the most important factors. I've always given myself 15-20 mins lying down immediately after the procedure, and the clinic have been fine with that, but ultimately I believe it's about timing the iui with ovulation. I don't tend to 'relax' in the days following iui, as I have my 3yo to run around after! Maybe if I was having ivf I'd try to relax more, as that's more invasive...

I think it's good to stay positive, and I do believe what will be will be, but also realistic so that treatment doesn't become your whole life. You still need to live!

That's a difficult question to answer quickly! My husband has always said he doesn't have a problem with using donor sperm. He says he loves me, and any baby conceived this way will be a part of me, and as such he will love that baby. I believe that those who raise the child are the child's true parents, regardless of genetics. My husband has been with me, and I with him every step of the way. We are a team, and a family. That's not to say the thought doesn't cross my mind from time to time about how he must feel, but all I have to do is look at my husband and our son together, and there is no doubt over who his daddy is 😊 they love each other.

I think we have been very lucky that my husband's family have listened and accepted the way it is for us, and have even contributed money to help pay for our treatment. They know how much it means to us. I don't think anyone can truly understand unless they have experienced it first hand though. I've also often wondered if my in-laws would view our son differently as he is not blood, but they don't; he is their grandchild.

I hope your husband's family come round, as we all need the support of our families and those close to us. It's such an emotional journey.

Have you started your 5th go now? Are you having drugs or doing a natural cycle?

Big hugs and lots of   Xxxx


----------

